# DIY meat processing



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

For those of you that cut up and process your own wild game what kind of cutting board do you use that don't dull your knife very quick I used high quality knife but seems it dulls pretty quick while cutting meet into steaks and such thanks for the help


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have used both a wood one and one made out of polyethylene such as this one from Bas Pro. It is easy to keep clean and is nonabsorbent for those that worry about that kind of thing. I have also found that it doesn't matter what the material that you will need to sharpen your knifes quite often if you want to make clean cuts.

I just got done butchering a elk last week and I usually just sharpened my knifes to a razor edge before I started cutting but they do need a touch up every now and then. The idea is to try and avoid a lot of direct contact with the board no matter what the material.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Polyethylene. It's more sanitary and I can put it in the dishwasher without it swelling or cracking. I think my knife stays sharp longer with a wood board though.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the help I'll try a polyethylene one


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Poly is best.

I use wood, wonderful bacteria-ridden wood; thank you.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

chukarflusher said:


> For those of you that cut up and process your own wild game what kind of cutting board do you use that don't dull your knife very quick I used high quality knife but seems it dulls pretty quick while cutting meet into steaks and such thanks for the help


Get a sharpening steel and learn how to use it.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Cooky said:


> Get a sharpening steel and learn how to use it.


Theirs always somebody that's got something to say I know that's part of the problem just wanted to get a better board thanks for the advice though I never thought of that


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

chukarflusher said:


> Theirs always somebody that's got something to say I know that's part of the problem just wanted to get a better board thanks for the advice though I never thought of that


So do you own a sharpening steel? Do you know how to use it? A steel used properly will make much more difference in keeping your knife sharp than the material your cutting board is made of.
I was offering advise that I thought would be helpful.
Take a midol with your next beer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mrs Goob uses a flexible cutting board. They are economical, easy to handle and come in a variety of sizes:




Amazon ad says:


Anti-bacterial properties built into plastic
Extends the life of your knife and protects countertops and other surfaces
Won't absorb odors, oils or juices
Bendable; funnel food directly into pans and other containers
Sanitary; easily cleans and dishwasher safe
.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

We have a set of the flexible ones from some fancy European company we picked up at bed bath and beyond, each is marked with a fish, cow, or vegetables to be used as such. Had them over 3 years and still work great after many wash cycles in the dishwasher.


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been using this one and have been very satisfied with it:

http://www.amazon.com/Stanton-Trading-2-Inch-Cutting-Board/dp/B0032AM0LW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412021975&sr=8-1&keywords=stanton+trading+18+by+30

It is large enough to put a good sized hind quarter on and doesn't seem to dull the knife I am using to quickly. The price is good as the comparable Rapala model is well upwards of $100.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Poly board.

A steel is an edge maintainer, that's it and that's all. If you process once or twice a year, a simple Smith's pull thru knife/scissor sharpener works just fine.


----------

